# Copper roller d-ring?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

A copper roller D-ring isn't really any harsher than a loose ring snaffle (unless it's significantly thinner, has a twist, etc.). If steering is a problem, the D-ring cheek will help guide the horse's head, but I doubt it will solve the problem of the horse being strong. Some horses get very rush-y and strong because they've been jumped too high, too fast and taking them back to basics helps.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I like to jump in an elevator. It uses leverage in varying degrees but the mouth piece is not severe. You can get different mouth pieces on an elevator. I like them because, if you understand leverage bits, you can vary your cue a lot.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I used to inherit quite a few of these horses. I found them most frequently came from a rider that was afraid the horse would 'stop' or had been a stopper and they rode them stronger into a jump oftentimes without realizing how much stronger they rode into a jump.

I taught them to make a circle or two before and after a jump. I wanted the circle to take them parallel to the next jump with the last circle being big enough for them to bring the horse into the fence straight. I wanted them to practice steady breathing and riding with a steady rhythm on the circles and over the fence. Then, if the horse was strong, I wanted them to immediately bring the horse down to a trot after the fence and ride more circles until the horse was pleasant and steady again. Only after the horse got over being strong and pushy could they continue to the next fence where they again circled only the opposite direction. 

Any time a horse like this got strong on a course, the rider had directions to drop back to a trot, trot several circles, canter a circle or two and then continue on when the horse was not strong. In the beginning, a lesson might include 100 circles of different sizes at the trot and canter and only 3 or 4 fences.

It is much more of a training issue and letting a habit get established than it is a bit issue.


----------

